# High density Fog Light Switch



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a Hobby 750 2001 reg, and the Rear Fog Light Switch has stopped working the part Number I believe is 
1303501614. It needs to be working to satisfy MOT which is due in February, can anybody help me out please or point me in the right direction.
Thank You
Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> I have a Hobby 750 2001 reg, and the Rear Fog Light Switch has stopped working the part Number I believe is
> 1303501614. It needs to be working to satisfy MOT which is due in February, can anybody help me out please or point me in the right direction.
> Thank You
> Andy


Is it this one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd start at the bulb and work towards the switch via the bulb holder fuses and wiring.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd start at the bulb and work towards the switch via the bulb holder fuses and wiring.


Kev, I read the OP as 'the switch has stopped working' i.e. a faulty switch. You have read it differently as the lights do not come on when the switch is activated. Strange how even simple things can be looked at in different ways. Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read it the same way Ray, but switch gear is usually bullet proof, it could be that, but without actually checking or substituting it I doubt it.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

yes it loks like the duff one I have how do I order it Please?


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Kev, when the switched is de- pressed it won`t lock into position, just springs out again. Perhaps I didn`t make clear the fault


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> Hi Kev, when the switched is de- pressed it won`t lock into position, just springs out again. Perhaps I didn`t make clear the fault


 I would try this breaker who may let you have the complete switch panel, including the fog lamp switch relatively cheaply. Have you tried Fiat themselves?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-Fia...%3A04d81f1d1610aa13ae69cf99fffdec6a%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

User Name said:


> Hi Kev, when the switched is de- pressed it won`t lock into position, just springs out again. Perhaps I didn`t make clear the fault


Ah I see thanks  , that'll be the switch then


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> yes it loks like the duff one I have how do I order it Please?


From here https://www.axel-augustin.de/shop2/.../Nebelschlusslichtschalter-rund::3005397.html

Their product code 5790011OE


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

User Name said:


> yes it loks like the duff one I have how do I order it Please?


https://www.axel-augustin.de/shop2/...005397.html?XTCsid=1l4c2vundtp31l6mqo1165r3p0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Hi Kev, when the switched is de- pressed it won`t lock into position, just springs out again. Perhaps I didn`t make clear the fault


I have added your *User Name* to the list Andy.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-42.html


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes Kev, I have tried Fiat Main Dealer in Preston.
the one they got from Italy was just the same as mine,it wouldn`t stay de_pressed when press on. I didn`t buy it.
the Storeman says it makes sense for it stay pressed then release on the second press.
the earlier thumbnail you sent me, how would I order that please?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

User Name said:


> Yes Kev, I have tried Fiat Main Dealer in Preston.
> the one they got from Italy was just the same as mine,it wouldn`t stay de_pressed when press on. I didn`t buy it.
> the Storeman says it makes sense for it stay pressed then release on the second press.
> *the earlier thumbnail you sent me, how would I order that please?*


click on this link - https://goo.gl/X2bwGa - and you can order it direct from Germany


----------

